# caution: endangered species



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't usually post trips. i'm too lazy to take pics but this was amazing. short season for this fish and only two per person. endangered, my ass. we kept scamp and mongo mingos.
adam, my captain, caught two of these. after i pulled the hook and vented, adam said hold it up. 1 photo op and she safely went back home. actually, all of them i should say.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job!!! Pretty day.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yep there everywhere out there. Pretty one though How deep was that one? Or I should ask what is the deepest ya'll caught a red S on that trip?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i think it was 280, wilson. 
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice looking fish when was this? imagine that, a picture of a fish on a fishing forum.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Realtor said:


> nice looking fish when was this? imagine that, a picture of a fish on a fishing forum.


i totally agree, jim. it is highly unusual to see pics of fish on this forum.
we went out sat. the 4th.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i totally agree, jim. it is highly unusual to see pics of fish on this forum.
> we went out sat. the 4th.
> jack


you had nice weather.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Realtor said:


> you had nice weather.


yes, the best. a few storms and rain in the distance but we never got it.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report. Good to put a face with that avatar.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

All you 


Corpsman said:


> Great report. Good to put a face with that avatar.


All you had to do is look on Dallas county most wanted list LMAO


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That's what happens to your face when you motorboat them buns in Jack's avatar.....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice Jack ! I'm glad that you got out there and got'em !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> That's what happens to your face when you motorboat them buns in Jack's avatar.....


have y'all noticed a hint of jealousy in boardfeets (franks) posts. he want's that avatar so bad.
jack


----------



## b smith (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice job sir!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice trip, looks like it was beautiful out there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah the way the forum has been its a PIA to post so most don't post anymore.....I still post but not as much as I use to..... Glad to see you got out and get some brother!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i guess i'll crank back up my trip reports. it seems that all the nay-sayers have either been banned or just lost interest in dogging your catch. we got a good bunch of anglers and hunters on here now. i forgot to post the catch. i'll do that tonight.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i guess i'll crank back up my trip reports. it seems that all the nay-sayers have either been banned or just lost interest in dogging your catch. we got a good bunch of anglers and hunters on here now. i forgot to post the catch. i'll do that tonight.
> jack


It sure would be nice to see some fishing post. I just don't get How someone would dog someone for posting their good time.Even the few times when I have saw something wrong with something. I politely pm them to let them know so they can check further into it. With all the rules and regs its hard to keep up. And just to avoid the pecker heads.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson, you should have been a member a few years back. many guys that were excellent at offshore fishing just gave up and left the forum as jason suggested. you had to be very careful what you typed and some would even say that pic is not what you said it was.(wtf, i asked an fwc officer and it was what i posted.) well, anyway, there used to be a whole helluva lot of fishing trips posted on here. it could also be the stricter noaa rules they have come up with in past 10 years. it's is really getting to where you think twice about what pics you show because i bet you, there are fwc people who probably check all fishing forums just to keep up with what is being caught. like the head boats raping the seas as we speak. i remember one time i was fishing with ed(submariner) and i posted 5 convicts. he called me and said change that immediately, the limit is 4. i quickly edited my post. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> wilson, you should have been a member a few years back. many guys that were excellent at offshore fishing just gave up and left the forum as jason suggested. you had to be very careful what you typed and some would even say that pic is not what you said it was.(wtf, i asked an fwc officer and it was what i posted.) well, anyway, there used to be a whole helluva lot of fishing trips posted on here. it could also be the stricter noaa rules they have come up with in past 10 years. it's is really getting to where you think twice about what pics you show because i bet you, there are fwc people who probably check all fishing forums just to keep up with what is being caught. like the head boats raping the seas as we speak.
> jack


Yes I have seen that in a few dives back into past threads a lot of real a holes degrading people. I would much rather help than to be a dickhead. I really do enjoy seeing the great trips from people who know what their doing. And the people that are figuring things out just as much. We all started this outdoor adventure at some point. I enjoy the (new guy) being excited and sharing what there doing and learning. Good for them! Just makes no sense to try to destroy that for them.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jack2 said:


> wilson, you should have been a member a few years back. many guys that were excellent at offshore fishing just gave up and left the forum as jason suggested. you had to be very careful what you typed and some would even say that pic is not what you said it was.(wtf, i asked an fwc officer and it was what i posted.) well, anyway, there used to be a whole helluva lot of fishing trips posted on here. it could also be the stricter noaa rules they have come up with in past 10 years. it's is really getting to where you think twice about what pics you show because i bet you, there are fwc people who probably check all fishing forums just to keep up with what is being caught. like the head boats raping the seas as we speak. i remember one time i was fishing with ed(submariner) and i posted 5 convicts. he called me and said change that immediately, the limit is 4. i quickly edited my post. lol.
> jack


There is a lot of folks I wish would come back, I miss their reports. I didn't pay that much attention when I was fishing the pier but now in the offshore area I wish they were back.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

like i said in post #17, here's the catch. 7 scamp (adam just wanted 3), 19 mingos, 1 king, and those on the bottom. i think bob calls them tuna?.lol.
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I give you an A+ for not falling off the chair.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that was before i started drinking. lol
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> that was before i started drinking. lol
> jack


I'm calling bull shit that finacial light is open LOL. But on the fish hell ya a tailgail full is always a good day!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jack where did you find those little bitty Natty light beers at?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Jack where did you find those little bitty Natty light beers at?


i see what you did there, joey.
yep, like we said yesterday, mongo mingo.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Red snapper season is closed. You shouldn't have even pulled it out of the water.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Red snapper season is closed. You shouldn't have even pulled it out of the water.


text me your method of venting and i will.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> text me your method of venting and i will.
> jack


.22


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> text me your method of venting and i will.
> jack


 There its vented.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> All you
> 
> All you had to do is look on Dallas county most wanted list LMAO


Most wanted or LEAST wanted?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i see what you did there, joey.
> yep, like we said yesterday, mongo mingo.
> jack


Those are some pigs for sure. I’ll take that over snapper all day long.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I lift them for the picture and then I like to vent them in the water so I can see the bubbles.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> I lift them for the picture and then I like to vent them in the water so I can see the bubbles.


i've tried venting them in the water, sam, but i find it easier to lay them on the deck, pokem with the tool or a filet knife, and press on the bladder. air goes out pretty quickly and then they rocket back down to the bottom.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i've tried venting them in the water, sam, but i find it easier to lay them on the deck, pokem with the tool or a filet knife, and press on the bladder. air goes out pretty quickly and then they rocket back down to the bottom.
> jack


Yep and when you have a 400 lb bull shark destroy one at boat side from out of nowhere! Makes you not really want to hold one in the water anymore!


----------

